# I'm very worried about Black Cat



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't seen Black Cat since Sunday morning. He never, ever has missed a meal and here it's Tuesday and he's missed 5 meals. Momma Cat has shown up each meal time and she hangs around a little longer than usual. I worry about him being a black cat and the weird ideas that people have about black cats. I've looked around the neighborhood but I have no idea where they go when they are not here. There are several neighbors who definitely do not like these cats so I worry if someone has done something. He is semi-friendly and very curious but I doubt he would ever let anyone get close to him. Please say a prayer that he shows up hale and hearty.:sad:


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope he comes back. 
Although we do all we can for feral cats, we can't protect them from everything, unfortunately. That is the trade-off for freedom.


----------



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

*Black cat*

Is black cat neutered? If not, he may be out chasing "women." Even if he IS neutered, we have had our ferals disappear for days at a time. I have no idea what they are up to. They are such free spirits, but they rarely miss a meal! I wouldn't worry too much, although I know you will. I hope he comes back and is ok!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Prayers for your black cat. Our pets are a special gift to us. Even our ferals which we most of the time cant even touch but have a piece of our hearts. Here for hoping he just decided to do a "walk about" and will be back soon. Fingers crossed too.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Sorry.*

Welcome to the world of compassion.

They leave, it sucks.

You don't know why, it sucks.

They may/may not return, it sucks.

There's nothing for it, you get the picture.

It drove me to Buddhism (and this forum) to cope.

It's all ok


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Well he's back. I just looked out the door and there he was coming across the street. When he saw me he actually ran towards me. What a relief. He's neutered so he's not out "catting around" but who knows where they go. I bought him a new toy, a bunch of feathers on a stick, and he likes it. He and Momma Cat were batting it around and trying to take bites out of it. I am sorry if I jumped the gun worrying about him but I really do care for them both. Thank you for your prayers, concern and understanding.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome home, Black Cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is wonderful to hear he is back


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Story of my life. I know how much it hurts. I feed about 15 strays, and when one doesn't come for a few days, I'm worried sick, accusing neighbors, wandering around the neighborhood looking and calling (I've given them all names and they're used to hearing me say their names). In my personal case, I almost always find them just simply eating at another caregiver's station. 

There was a cat that would especially drive me nuts with the disappearing acts. One day I had enough: I brought a carrier downstairs with me at their feeding time, trapped her and now I always know where she is - snoozing on my bed, scolding Prince for coming into HER bedroom, or eating her all-time favorite food: canned pate. I solved MY problem, but she hasn't ever complained!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like the perfect solution!!! Was this kitty semi feral?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

We don't have ferals here, they're all strays. Meaning they're used to people, since the city is so crowded and they hang around people all the time, even though they keep their distance. She was born in the street (I know from a neighbor who told me that she adopted her litter mate a couple years ago when they were born) but she's people-oriented like a house-cat. The most tame one I've had in my colony. Just now I noticed that another cat, whom I believe to be her litter mate too, is pregnant, so I've called the TNR person urgently. Only 2 days ago I had the one I thought was the last not neutered one in my colony, spayed. Wish I'd noticed this one then. The TNR woman will be angry at me, so I volunteered for an extra shelter cleaning shift during the New Year holidays next month.


----------

